# What was Berkouwer's millennial position?



## RamistThomist (Jun 23, 2014)

I would have assumed (and it still could be) amillennial because he is Dutch. But he made this statement (which I saw online; I don't have the full context).

“We may not tamper with the real, graphic nature of the vision of Revelation 20, nor may we spiritualize the first resurrection.” – The Return of Christ, 307.

And I am not arguing whether a certain position is correct. Just trying to get clarification.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 26, 2014)

Jacob, this Google books search may give you a little more context: here.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks. It was a good discussion.


----------



## MW (Jun 26, 2014)

> “We may not tamper with the real, graphic nature of the vision of Revelation 20, nor may we spiritualize the first resurrection.” – The Return of Christ, 307.



It is still an idealised view, but it is the future kingdom penetrating the present, including the physical resurrection. Many amillennialists take the view that "souls" is a literal referent and describes the intermediate state.


----------

